# Favorite Poketuber?



## GMF (Jun 9, 2014)

Who's your favorite Poketuber, if you have one? 

So far the one I follow the most is Shadypenguinn. I've watched a few other people. But I'd like to watch some more. I don't care if they're the best or not, as long the videos are fun/funny. 

Bonus question, what's your favorite type of battle?


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been watching Haydunn's videos. He is one funny dude. I was tempted to buy his Dickpinch Hoodie too 

NU is probably my favourite to watch.


----------



## GMF (Jun 9, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I've been watching Haydunn's videos. He is one funny dude. I was tempted to buy his Dickpinch Hoodie too
> 
> NU is probably my favourite to watch.



Guess I'll give him a look later on. 

I'm not gonna ask about that Hoodie.  

I don't really pay attention to poke-tiers, the whole thing seems troublesome.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 9, 2014)

GMF said:


> Guess I'll give him a look later on.
> 
> I'm not gonna ask about that Hoodie.
> 
> I don't really pay attention to poke-tiers, the whole thing seems troublesome.



I think he started becoming famous for the way he nicknamed his Pokemon and the stuff he says during Wi fi battles.

Calling his Slowbro Paul, Milktank Tittymilk etc.


----------



## GMF (Jun 9, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> I think he started becoming famous for the way he nicknamed his Pokemon and the stuff he says during Wi fi battles.
> 
> Calling his Slowbro Paul, Milktank *Tittymilk* etc.



Wait, he can get away with that one online?  Or did he spell it in a special way? 

One heck of way to become famous I guess.  Any other recommendations? 

I get the feeling this thread won't get many.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 9, 2014)

Haydunn/shofu
ShadyPenguinn


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

I like BlameTruth but lately he just uploads NU/RU and I couldn't care less about those tiers

I just watch pokeaim these days when I'm bored enough


----------



## GMF (Jun 9, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Haydunn/shofu
> ShadyPenguinn



I've watched Shofu before, couldn't get behind his videos for some reason.  There were a few I enjoyed though. 



sworder said:


> I like BlameTruth but lately he just uploads NU/RU and I couldn't care less about those tiers
> 
> I just watch pokeaim these days when I'm bored enough



Are their videos fun?


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 9, 2014)

I like Pok?aim. He's really interesting to watch (from a technical standpoint) but isn't the funniest. 

Shofu's alright as well, but he's annoying in large doses. And the guys he usually features on his channel and in his videos are even more annoying.


----------



## GMF (Jun 9, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I like Pok?aim. He's really interesting to watch (from a technical standpoint) but isn't the funniest.
> 
> Shofu's alright as well, but he's annoying in large doses. And the guys he usually features on his channel and in his videos are even more annoying.



Well then I might give him a look as well. But probably not much, based on that. Looking for vids/channels where lot's of stupid stuff happens. 

Free for all's being a perfect example of that for me lately. 

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2014)

(not)Blametruth and Wilechase


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

GMF said:


> Are their videos fun?



BlameTruth is really funny. He makes jokes, has funny reactions, and makes up catchphrases so he's cool

Pokeaim is a more private person, he just talks about the game and what he's going to do next. Pokeaim is a really good player tho and you can usually see people stealing his teams on showdown whenever he uploads something


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2014)

TehKillerNacho is probably my favorite of all time, to bad he hasn't done a match in years.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 10, 2014)

etika world network
i only watch mostly for the reactions.

none of those names up there can compare with his pokemon oras reaction


----------



## Bonly (Jun 10, 2014)

is my favorite one so far. I enjoy his the voices he'll do for his LP's and with his live streams and vs series and round tables, he's got me liking a few others as well


----------



## GMF (Jun 10, 2014)

sworder said:


> BlameTruth is really funny. He makes jokes, has funny reactions, and makes up catchphrases so he's cool
> 
> Pokeaim is a more private person, he just talks about the game and what he's going to do next. Pokeaim is a really good player tho and you can usually see people stealing his teams on showdown whenever he uploads something



This sounds like something I'd watch. Thanks. Alright, I see.  



Xiammes said:


> TehKillerNacho is probably my favorite of all time, to bad he hasn't done a match in years.



Did this person quit?  



Kirito said:


> etika world network
> i only watch mostly for the reactions.
> 
> none of those names up there can compare with his pokemon oras reaction



Decided to watch. 

That was definitely something..............


*Spoiler*: __ 










Bonly said:


> is my favorite one so far. I enjoy his the voices he'll do for his LP's and with his live streams and vs series and round tables, he's got me liking a few others as well



I've seen him as well.  Haven't really watched the Let's plays though. I guess should look into him some more at some point.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2014)

> Did this person quit?



Pretty much, he still does some lets plays every now and then, but he stopped playing in around the beginning of 5th gen.


----------



## GMF (Jun 10, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Pretty much, he still does some lets plays every now and then, but he stopped playing in around the beginning of 5th gen.



Sorry the loss. Maybe the remakes can bring em back.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 14, 2014)

Pimpnite's videos are fun to watch too. He does funny sweeps like 'Unown sweeps' and 'Magikarp sweeps'. Basically sweep the entire enemy team with Pokemon you would normally never to use to sweep.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 14, 2014)

To be honest I don't follow any Pok?tuber outside maybe a few videos of Pimpnite and pokemon animations channels.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 14, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> To be honest I don't follow any Pok?tuber outside maybe a few videos of Pimpnite and pokemon animations channels.



Yeah, it's kinda like this for me too.

Most of my subs are general let's play channels. I sort of got into Marriland because of his Nuzlocke/Wedlocke vids.

And I've seen a few of shofu's matches. Those are kind of fun.

I have enough people I'm following as it is, though. lol


----------



## GMF (Jun 20, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> Pimpnite's videos are fun to watch too. He does funny sweeps like 'Unown sweeps' and 'Magikarp sweeps'. Basically sweep the entire enemy team with Pokemon you would normally never to use to sweep.



Yeah, I've seen those before. Both from him (both a Magi and a Caterpie) and the fact that I got swept by a Magikarp once on Battle Spot. Wasn't fun. 



Totally not a cat said:


> To be honest I don't follow any Pok?tuber outside maybe a few videos of Pimpnite and pokemon animations channels.



I wanted to find more channels to watch but at the same time I did want to hear what others liked. 



~Zaxxon~ said:


> Yeah, it's kinda like this for me too.
> 
> Most of my subs are general let's play channels. I sort of got into Marriland because of his Nuzlocke/Wedlocke vids.
> 
> ...



Only LP's I've committed myself to are from Shady. He's also the first person whose Nuzlocke/Egglockes I've ever watched. Speaking of, his recent one has dead Pokes everywhere. 

Edit: Nvm.


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2014)

Aaron Zheng (CybertronProductions) is probably my favourite. Very modest, but an insane battler. 

Other notable mentions: Shofu, Pokeaim, TheJustinFlynn (he's a newer Poketuber. It's amazing to see how much better this guy has gotten since October).

Always avoid Verlis though.


----------



## GMF (Jun 23, 2014)

Xell said:


> Aaron Zheng (CybertronProductions) is probably my favourite. Very modest, but an insane battler.
> 
> Other notable mentions: Shofu, Pokeaim, TheJustinFlynn (he's a newer Poketuber. It's amazing to see how much better this guy has gotten since October).
> 
> Always avoid Verlis though.



Thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2014)

Shofu and a bit of Gian.

I'm aspiring to kind of be one as well.


----------



## laMugre (Aug 7, 2014)

*LaMugre*

My favorite Poketuber is Dookieshed, I think he's hilarious.


I'm also a poketuber, so if any of you want to check me out I can be found at youtube.com/iamlamugre  

Right now I'm nuzlocking a platinum with randomized pokes and abilities.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 7, 2014)

Haydunn and The Dex


----------

